# MSI Afterburner / Rivatuner funktioniert nicht



## Camari (16. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

hat noch jemand das Problem MSI Afterburner mit Riva Tuner nicht in Games funktioniert? Es wird mir einfach keine Auslastung, Temps etc. angezeigt.
Hab die neuste beta Version von guru3d (4.6.0 Beta 9 Build 13338) und Riva Tuner (v7.2.0) installiert. Funktioniert nicht in  BF1  & BF5...
Schon mehrmals versucht das ganze zu deinstallieren oder ältere MSI Afterburner /Riva Tunter Version zu installieren was aber auch nichts gebracht hat.


irgendwelche Tipps?

Windows 10 ist auf den neusten Stand.


*/edit: kann geschlossen werden. Grund war "Raster 3D" mit "Vector 2D" gehts.*


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Dezember 2018)

Camari schrieb:


> */edit: kann geschlossen werden. Grund war "Raster 3D" mit "Vector 2D" gehts.*



Trotzdem gut zu wissen


----------

